# 1966 Gto with 1968 Muncie trans



## Montegto (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi everyone I recently ought a1966 Gto and found out it has a Muncie from 1968 cast number 3925660.it runs great, my question is I just ordered a hurst shifter from eBay for 65 an 6 Gto. Would this fit?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yes
you really want the 67-68 linkage also much better than the 64-66 stuff


----------

